# Imprimante partagée via Samba / marche pas sous Snow Leopard



## Toumak (2 Avril 2010)

Bien le bonjour à vous, amis Unixiens 

Je me suis décidé à faire un petit serveur samba chez moi.
Je l'utilise pour partager des dd externes ainsi qu'une imprimante.

Tout marche impec, seul soucis : l'imprimante sous 10.6 !

Voici le matériel : 
- un vieux Dell qui sert de serveur samba, il est sous mandriva 2009.1
- un vieil iBook g4 sous Tiger
- un iMac Core Duo sous Leopard
- mon MacBook Pro sous Snow Leopard

Les dd sont accessibles sur toutes les machines.
L'imprimante est accessible et fonctionne sans soucis sur l'iBook et l'iMac.
Par contre, sur mon MBP sous SL, je vois l'imprimante, mais lorsque j'essaie d'imprimer, j'ai toujours droit à ce joli message dans le gestionnaire d'impression (l'imprimante est une Samsung CLX-2160) :

```
Le logiciel de l&#8217;imprimante n&#8217;a pas été installé correctement. Veuillez le réinstaller ou contacter le fabricant pour obtenir de l&#8217;aide.
```

J'ai cru comprendre en cherchant sur le web que SMB+10.6+imprimante ça marche pas des masses comme combinaison ...


Je tiens à dire que j'ai essayé plusieurs drivers de l'imprimante :
- ceux qu'on peut récupérer chez Samsung (et ceux que j'utilise sur l'iMac sous Leopard)
- ceux qu'Apple propose via MAJ de Logiciels au branchement de l'imprimante sur le MBP sous Snow Leopard

Mais rien n'y fait 

Auriez-vous une idée d'où pourrait venir le problème ?

(PS: j'ai fait une recherche vite fait sur le forum mais j'ai rien vu ...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

bon ben j'aurais du continuer à chercher 5minutes de plus 

J'ai trouvé une solution qui me permet d'imprimer en noir et blanc (j'ai pas besoin de plus...)
La voici au cas où certains d'entre vous auraient exactement le même souci :

J'avais trouvé ceci sur le site d'Apple que j'ai biensûr essayé.
Mais je ne l'avais testé qu'avec le driver de Samsung !
La solution :

Préférences Système > Imprimantes et fax
Cliquer sur le '+' pour ajouter une imprimante
Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, faire un click droit sur la barre d'outils -> modifier la barre d'outils
Y ajouter le bouton 'Options avancées' 
Cliquer sur ce bouton 'Options avancées'
Dans le menu déroulant choisir comme type 'Windows'
Dans le champ URL, taper un truc du genre :
smb://*mdkgroup*/*OptiServer*/*CLX-216x-Series*

où 
- *mdkgroup* doit être remplacé par le group de travail dans lequel se trouve votre linux
- * OptiServer* doit être remplacé par le nom netbios de votre linux
- *CLX-216x-Series* doit être remplacé par le nom de votre imprimante donné par samba

Vous pouvez trouver ces infos en tapant *smbclient -L localhost* sur le linux en question (faites enter si il vous demande un mot de passe)

Une fois que l'url est bonne, vous pouvez donner un nom à votre imprimante.
Maintenant lors de la sélection du driver à utiliser, il faut utiliser "*Imprimante PostScript Générique*" (c'est ça que j'avais pas testé !).

Et le tour est joué !
Si vous avez des questions ou mieux un moyen d'imprimer en couleur, n'hésitez pas ...


----------

